# 2012 brute cvt light



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

OK so went outside today started brute it took a sec to start but fired up I noticed my cvt light flashing shut brute off turned key on then tried to start but would not start tried a few more times to start and finally it did so took it out to warm up cause its cold here and it is also in limp mode so my question is the quad is newwith only 46 hrs what would cause the cvt light to trigger gonna take cover off and check everything out I think the hard start could be caused by summer fuel and possible condensation so I put some gas line antifreeze in it and see if that works. Any ideas fellas.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

the last time my cvt light came on was when my buddy took it for a boot and got stuck bad in the muskeg. The belt looked ok but upon further inspection the belt had stretched and hit the limp mode lever on the inside of the cv case. Maybe your belt is stretched


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

hey you could have had some snow blow into your belt case and melt and freeze and thrown some ice at it but either way your belt sensor has been tripped so you will have to pull the cover to find out and inspect your belt.....reset the trip sensor and try again we did have snow a warm stretch and then get cold could have just melted and froze on the belt thrown off at the sensor


----------

